# Thomas Case's Treatise of Afflications



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 7, 2007)

Thomas Case, English Puritan, was a member of the Westminster Assembly. One of his most beloved works is _A Treatise on Afflictions_. It was commended by Thomas Manton.

Thomas Manton, Letter to Thomas Case

Thomas Case, _A Treatise on Afflictions_


----------



## crhoades (Feb 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if this is included in the Selected Works that Soli Deo Gloria reprinted?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 7, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Does anyone know if this is included in the Selected Works that Soli Deo Gloria reprinted?



Yes, and it's available here.

Also available in electronic form at the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project.


----------

